# Looking at upgrading and stuck between choices



## JackalR

Hi fellow vapers,

Been rocking an eleaf istick 20w with nautilus mini with bvc coils and love it. Though I feel I want to blow clouds hence needing to upgrade and ive narrowed it down to two combos. 

Its a toss up between the Atlantic tank with the aspire cf sub ohm battery or a lemo with a vapour flask.

The only issue with the altantic is probably the small capacity.

Which of these two would be better suited for clouds. Note that the atlantis combo will be purchased new and the lemo combo 2nd hand.

Ive never built my own coils before but definitely want to get into it

Any advice


----------



## Dubz

I would say go with the Kangertech Subtank mini. Best of both worlds as you can use stock coils or build your own.
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/kanger-subtank-mini

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JackalR

What mod would you recommend with the kanger


----------



## Dubz

Which ever mod you can afford providing it can fire down to 0.5ohms or less. The cloupor 30w mini and IPV mini 30w are good options as well as the iStick 30w, you could also get the Aspire CF Mod or even the SMOK Xpro M50. The Subtank mini is 22mm diameter which is the same as the Atlantis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

Well damn @Dubz...that was exactly what I was going to recommend 

@JackalR listen to the man, he's 100% spot on with perfect recommendations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR

Ive decided with much help and advice to go for a SMPL clone with Dark horse rda clone. Thanks @MurderDoll for all the help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Nice @JackalR 

I'm sure that combo will bring you giant flavourful clouds


----------



## Ashley A

Let us know how the combo works...


----------



## AndreFerreira

@JackalR Nice pick, just be safe and use high drain high amp batteries if you intend on sub ohming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JackalR

Giant flavoured clouds FTW!!!

Will only purchase everything early Feb but will let you guys know how it goes. The shopping list so far:

1 X SMPL mod clone
1 X Dark Horse rda clone
Kanthal 26g wire
1 X sony VTC4 2100mah flat top 30a (I may get a 2nd so there's no down time)
I2 intellicharger
And data so I can YouTube how to do everything

Missing anything lemme know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira

JackalR said:


> Giant flavoured clouds FTW!!!
> 
> Will only purchase everything early Feb but will let you guys know how it goes. The shopping list so far:
> 
> 1 X SMPL mod clone
> 1 X Dark Horse rda clone
> Kanthal 26g wire
> 1 X sony VTC4 2100mah flat top 30a (I may get a 2nd so there's no down time)
> I2 intellicharger
> And data so I can YouTube how to do everything
> 
> Missing anything lemme know


You would need some wicking material, rayon works great for me, or you can use organic cotton.


----------



## JackalR

Yeah gonna get cotton from dischem. Didnt add to the list as I dont need to order that


----------



## AndreFerreira

If you are ever in the Pretoria region, I can give you some rayon cellucotton, I have had better success with it. I know there are some that don't like it but I love it.


----------



## JackalR

Perhaps I'll be that side tomorrow hey. Will let you know


----------



## Dubz

JackalR said:


> Giant flavoured clouds FTW!!!
> 
> Will only purchase everything early Feb but will let you guys know how it goes. The shopping list so far:
> 
> 1 X SMPL mod clone
> 1 X Dark Horse rda clone
> Kanthal 26g wire
> 1 X sony VTC4 2100mah flat top 30a (I may get a 2nd so there's no down time)
> I2 intellicharger
> And data so I can YouTube how to do everything
> 
> Missing anything lemme know


Ohm tester should be on your list.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

istick 30w would go well with the subtank mini


----------



## free3dom

JackalR said:


> Giant flavoured clouds FTW!!!
> 
> Will only purchase everything early Feb but will let you guys know how it goes. The shopping list so far:
> 
> 1 X SMPL mod clone
> 1 X Dark Horse rda clone
> Kanthal 26g wire
> 1 X sony VTC4 2100mah flat top 30a (I may get a 2nd so there's no down time)
> I2 intellicharger
> And data so I can YouTube how to do everything
> 
> Missing anything lemme know



Second battery is absolutely essential IMO - and depending on what resistance you build/how much you vape you may even need a 3rd to keep things going 

You will also need a coil jig (of any kind) or just some drill bits 1.5mm to 3.0mm (depending on the type of coils you intend on building).

And as mentioned by @Dubz, you absolutely need to get an Ohm meter for safety reasons

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JackalR

Thanks have a multimeter that I can use for resistance. Perhaps I need to head back to school to revise electricity. I found a post regarding tips and tricks for building coils so will study those vids extensively. The other thing that im clueless on is determining what resistance range would be correct for that setup


----------



## free3dom

JackalR said:


> Thanks have a multimeter that I can use for resistance. Perhaps I need to head back to school to revise electricity. I found a post regarding tips and tricks for building coils so will study those vids extensively. The other thing that im clueless on is determining what resistance range would be correct for that setup



While a multimeter would work perfect for testing resistance it might fail at detecting shorts which could be caused due to a problem in the 510 connection. So it will still be much safer to get an ohm reader with a 510 connection to ensure there are no shorts and you don't run into problems with batteries going boom 

As to the type of coils to build...go have a look at this ohm's law calculator. Input voltage (of your battery, based on current charge level) and lock it (using the button at the top). Now adjust the wattage and note how the resistance lowers the higher you go...this will help you decide what resistance to use for your desired wattage. It will also show you the amps required so you can keep it within a safe range for your battery.

Then you will need to experiment with different power levels to find a vape that works for you. It seems that at 0.2 to 0.5 Ohm is where the clouds live (don't go too low too quickly though)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar

for a start id say start around 1 or 1.2 ohms and gradually go lower .

im happy between .7 and .9 ohms with decent clouds.

i would also suggest getting a ceramic tweezer so that you can hold your coil while you pulse it to get rid of hot legs etc .


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Multimeter isn't as accurate as a proper ohm meter. less decimal places on most multimeters.


----------



## Silver

Good luck @JackalR on th SMPL and Dark Horse combo. I imagine that is going to blow some serious clouds when you get the setup right. 

Just hope you have another "workhorse" going for your normal daily vaping.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JackalR

Thanks for all the great advice and tips. Daily workhorse is a istick20w with nam for mindless vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JackalR

Hi peeps, the order has been placed

Getting the following

Smpl clone
Dark horse rda clone 
Kanthal 28g
Atomizer resistence meter by infinite
Cotton
Cotton from dischem 
Sony VTC4 2100mah 
I2 intellicharger 

What id like to know is does anyone have links for videos on how to build coils for the dark horse. Ive seen 1 or 2 but they dont really go into depth regarding the building. The only videos ive seen are more reviews of the device itself 

Any help appreciated


----------



## free3dom

@JackalR unfortunately there are just so many devices out there that finding tutorials for a standard coil on each one can be a bit tricky. What I would advise is to look at a few tutorials for building a standard micro coil and then just watch any tutorials on how to place the coils in the Dark Horse.

Coil building is pretty standard no matter the device you use, the only device specific part is in how those coils are positioned. Also, maybe check out this thread for some ideas/instructions on other RDAs 

Failing that, just look for Dark Horse users on here (Vape Mail/What's In Your Hand are good threads to see who's rocking what) and send them a PM and I'm sure they can help you out with any specific issues

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JackalR

Thanks man will check it out


----------



## JackalR

Hey guys,

The smpl and dark horse have arrived. The rest of the list should be arriving on Friday so have yet to set it up. 

Thought I had an issue but I was just being a noob, I couldnt get the tank off and I saw in reviews that it comes off which stumped me for some time. Then a brainwave hit and I decided to connect the rda to the mod. Voila tank came off easily. 

An issue ive found is the airfkow ring only really goes on in one directionm I.e. I cant invert it to get the smaller airflow settings. I tried a slight twisiting motion and all it did was get completely stuck and when I finally and very carefully got it off there were as what I would describe as metal filings which is weird. If it fits one way why wont it go on the other way which it is supposed to do. Did I get a dud or is that just one of the risks for getting a clone. 

Anyways waiting for the rest to arrive and once everything is going nicely ill post all pics


----------



## MurderDoll

JackalR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The smpl and dark horse have arrived. The rest of the list should be arriving on Friday so have yet to set it up.
> 
> Thought I had an issue but I was just being a noob, I couldnt get the tank off and I saw in reviews that it comes off which stumped me for some time. Then a brainwave hit and I decided to connect the rda to the mod. Voila tank came off easily.
> 
> An issue ive found is the airfkow ring only really goes on in one directionm I.e. I cant invert it to get the smaller airflow settings. I tried a slight twisiting motion and all it did was get completely stuck and when I finally and very carefully got it off there were as what I would describe as metal filings which is weird. If it fits one way why wont it go on the other way which it is supposed to do. Did I get a dud or is that just one of the risks for getting a clone.
> 
> Anyways waiting for the rest to arrive and once everything is going nicely ill post all pics




   
That was funny!

About the ring, Check if there aren't any pieces of metal preventing it form being able to go on the other way around. 
Thats the problem with a clone sometimes, their QC isn't as good as with a smaller company that makes them.

If there is, grab a small file and file it down. Even your misses' nail file should work. Just remember I did not make the recommendation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Dubz said:


> Which ever mod you can afford providing it can fire down to 0.5ohms or less. The cloupor 30w mini and IPV mini 30w are good options as well as the iStick 30w, you could also get the Aspire CF Mod or even the SMOK Xpro M50. The Subtank mini is 22mm diameter which is the same as the Atlantis.



im rocking a 30w istick with a subtank mini and it pretty damn awesome! good advice. with the airflow wide open its gna suprize you, thats for sure! on the rda section with a .5 build im hitting it between 20 - 25watts and ...... ya.... and..... hehe. you wont regret it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

oooooh damn thats what i get for replying on a post before reading everything hahaha. ok after i read the rest i see what you going for.. all the best bro


----------



## Raslin

Jakey said:


> im rocking a 30w istick with a subtank mini and it pretty damn awesome! good advice. with the airflow wide open its gna suprize you, thats for sure! on the rda section with a .5 build im hitting it between 20 - 25watts and ...... ya.... and..... hehe. you wont regret it.


Would you care to post a pic of yhe subtank on the istick. I am thinking of getting that combo


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I have the same combo. Start off at 0.5ohms. That's where the dark horse shines. It's not an arty for high ohms builds. Too much air flow, and you're not gonna wanna close it off completely. Start off with a dual coil 26g around a 3mm ID. Say about 6 wraps to keep you happy  
Goodluck mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR

Sweet jesus this thing hits like a mule. Coil resistance is at 0.63 ohm. Dont ask what airflow setting im using cus I have no idea. All I know is I got tons of flavour and even more coughs. Hits harder than what my ciggarete was like when I first tried analogs at 15. Will post pics over the weekend when I got time to play around. 

What strength do you guys recommend juice wise cus all I have is 12mg, is it too strong a mg cus after one toot I coughed out both lungs and nearly passed out lol

Oh and another noob mistake I did was not make sure the pin on the rda was out far enough to make contact with the battery. First I thought the battery was dead, charged it for a few hours and tried again and I'm like wtf, its not firing. Put it on the ohk meter to make sure it was making contact and ohm was stable.


----------



## free3dom

JackalR said:


> Sweet jesus this thing hits like a mule. Coil resistance is at 0.63 ohm. Dont ask what airflow setting im using cus I have no idea. All I know is I got tons of flavour and even more coughs. Hits harder than what my ciggarete was like when I first tried analogs at 15. Will post pics over the weekend when I got time to play around.
> 
> What strength do you guys recommend juice wise cus all I have is 12mg, is it too strong a mg cus after one toot I coughed out both lungs and nearly passed out lol
> 
> Oh and another noob mistake I did was not make sure the pin on the rda was out far enough to make contact with the battery. First I thought the battery was dead, charged it for a few hours and tried again and I'm like wtf, its not firing. Put it on the ohk meter to make sure it was making contact and ohm was stable.



Definitely take it down to 6mg or even 3mg on that setup


----------



## JackalR

Hahaha just spent over what I budgeted for. Will suffer till I can get lower nic. Noob mistake once again but at least I know it works.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

JackalR said:


> Hahaha just spent over what I budgeted for. Will suffer till I can get lower nic. Noob mistake once again but at least I know it works.


You can also just lower nic with plain BP grade VG available from your friendly Dischem for about R9 per 50ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

JackalR said:


> Hahaha just spent over what I budgeted for. Will suffer till I can get lower nic. Noob mistake once again but at least I know it works.



Just get some very cheap (non-nic) VG/PG and dilute the juices you've got to lower the nic level...this has the added benefit of giving you twice as much juice but with reduced flavour - however since you've now got a flavour machine it should work out okay 

You can buy some BP grade Glycerin at a pharmacy (which is just VG) or buy some online: VG or PG it's R32 for 250ml. Just dilute your 12mg by an equal amount of PG and/or VG (depending on preference) and you will have 6mg juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR

Thanks guys will definitely do that


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats man! 

Ha ha!

You must be blowing massive clouds now hey?

The Dark Horse is a fantastic atty!
Keeps the flavour really well and makes epic clouds!


----------



## Jakey

Raslin said:


> Would you care to post a pic of yhe subtank on the istick. I am thinking of getting that combo


 @Raslin sorry for the late response. 
Dude having issues uploading the pics for some reason. Msg me ur email add and il send em to ya. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vinyl-wrap-for-istick.t8641/#post-181852. Have a look there for other pics too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

@Jakey, thanks dude pm sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR

Yeah Zodd. So far so good. Fantastic flavour though I cant take deep hits as I have yet to thin out the nicotine. Too lazy at the moment to get fg oil to dilute but from the small toots I take the amount of vapour compared to the nam is insane. 

Had a 0.5 ohm single build coil going with 26g and it fires up almost instantly and when tye top is on it looks like a freaken active volcano too cool.
And the vape is just as hot. Hits like a mule. Did a 4/3 wrap as according to vapours toolbox,

Then I was a bit brave and built a 0.6 ohm dual coil. Cloud production wasnt that great but its a cooler vape so I can take longer hits so kinda makes up with clouds. Flavour is better as I can get more in. I do find that the coils take alot longer to heat up cus the singke coil becomes red hot almost instantly whereas with the dual setup it takes almost 1 sec to even get red and then another second to get as bright as the single coil. 

The Dual setup also seems to be less violent. Im thinking it may just be a flat battery so its on charge at the moment. (should have forked out and bought a 2nd battery)

The its still more vapour and flavour than nam but I see its a juice monster so she'll stay at home for cloud chasing and ill stick to the all day nam


----------

